# Taco Bell beef faked? No more than the rest of the FDA-approved toxic food supply



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Taco Bell beef faked? No more than the rest of the FDA-approved toxic food supply by Mike Adams The word spread like wildfire across the internet: An Alabama law firm had filed a class action lawsuit against Taco Bell in California, saying its meat fails to meet the definition of beef set forth by the [...]

*Read More...*


----------

